# ******* Storm Shelter



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Storm season will be here shortly. Anyone need some simple plans for a ******* Storm Shelter?

******* STORM SHELTER


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

And you think you've seen almost everything...

Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Boy and to think a couple a years ago we got rid of the bus we had down back
















Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> And you think you've seen almost everything...
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]102750[/snapback]​


Yep, ******** have done so much, for so long, with so little, until they can do most anything with nothing.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

If you can't mod it into a camper, you can mod it into a storm shelter!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Keep those cameras off of my property


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

tidefan said:


> Keep those cameras off of my property
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, sorry about that. Didn't mean to expose you.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tidefan said:


> Keep those cameras off of my property
> 
> 
> 
> ...










LMBO. Ya gotta admit though, it's a pretty good use for an old school bus. If he had gone down a few more feet, you wouldn't even see it.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

It looks like â€œThe Magic School Busâ€ crash landed!
Guess Miss Frizzle had a little too much â€¦
















MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I wonder if you could catch some air if you hit that thing fast enough in the ol' pick-um-up truck?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I wonder if you could catch some air if you hit that thing fast enough in the ol' pick-um-up truck?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL - with coffee coming out of my nose.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok....now I have seen everything.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

That's the dog house for all those **** hounds......









Steve


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

What scares me, is the guy that last posted a comment on the bus about filling it with water and ect, saying how to get it in there...

That scares me, sounds like the guy has actually done it or researched how to do it!

















Kosin Trouble


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

suppose it still runs?

scott


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

KosinTrouble said:


> What scares me, is the guy that last posted a comment on the bus about filling it with water and ect, saying how to get it in there...
> 
> That scares me, sounds like the guy has actually done it or researched how to do it!
> 
> ...


You talking about me


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, that's a good use for all those buses taken out by Katrina in New Orleans.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

stapless said:


> suppose it still runs?
> 
> scott
> [snapback]103253[/snapback]​


I think you meant to say "Reckon it'll run?"


----------

